# Can't access floppy [SOLVED]

## ChristyMcJesus

When I try to mount:

```
mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
```

When I try to format:

```
fdisk /dev/fd0

Unable to open /dev/fd0
```

```
fdformat /dev/fd0

/dev/fd0: No such device or address
```

This is a floppy drive I just scavenged from an old computer. It works under Knoppix (which, incidentally, was running from the CD drive I scavenged from the same computer. The CD drive works in Gentoo.)

I'm using udev and kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 with "normal floppy disk support" enabled, also MSDOS fs and VFAT (although I'm sure that's irrelevant given that I can't even access it, nevermind try to read the filesystem).

I can't think of any other relevant information but I'm sure there's plenty I've missed out.

Halp!Last edited by ChristyMcJesus on Thu Sep 01, 2005 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

I thought I read lately about the latest udev having a problem creating the floppy device node automatically.

You'll have to check the udev pages.

For now, make the device node like this:

```
mknod /dev/fd0 c 2 0
```

----------

## ChristyMcJesus

```
mknod: `/dev/fd0': File exists
```

----------

## Headrush

 *ChristyMcJesus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mknod: `/dev/fd0': File exists
> ```
> ...

 

Please post:

```
ls -l /dev/fd0 /dev/floppy/
```

----------

## ChristyMcJesus

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  8 Jan  1  2002 /dev/fd0 -> floppy/0

/dev/floppy/:

total 0

brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 0 Jan  1  2002 0
```

----------

## Headrush

Are you in the floppy group?

```
groups
```

to find out. To add yourself to the floppy group

```
gpasswd -a username floppy
```

Change username to you user name.

----------

## ChristyMcJesus

Yeah I'm in the floppy group. This is the same system that used to work fine with kernel 2.4 and devfs. I only upgraded because the kernel started randomly panicking when I tried to run OpenGL apps.

----------

## Headrush

Try this

```
rm /dev/floppy/0

mknod /dev/floppy/0 c 2 0
```

----------

## ChristyMcJesus

It didn't complain when I did that, but then when I try to mount it gives me the same old "not a block device"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Headrush

Opps, I was looking at wrong device node. Better put it back to block device

```
rm /dev/floppy/0 

mknod /dev/floppy/0 b 2 0
```

Can you mount if you use /dev/floppy/0 instead of /dev/fd0 as the node argument?

----------

## ChristyMcJesus

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Can you mount if you use /dev/floppy/0 instead of /dev/fd0 as the node argument?

 

I couldn't, but after doing

```
rm /dev/floppy/0 

mknod /dev/floppy/0 b 2 0
```

it works! Thanks man  :Smile: 

----------

